# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Trip Report, The One & Only Ocean Club, Nassau

## JEK

We had a great time at the wedding of a close friend at the Ocean Club and the bottom line is that we are planning on returning for a long weekend in September. The two hour nonstop flight makes the travel a snap and the resort reminds  me a large Eden Rock in terms of the ambiance, food and staff. In fact the staff may just be the most attentive and well trained that we have encountered anywhere. While the Las Vegas themed Atlantis is just down the beach, the feeling at the Ocean Club is one of serene solitude. Beautiful grounds, beautiful beach and pools make the place nirvana for the adult set. Kids would be bored, but there is Atlantis for the water sides and huge pools. 
The circular entry drive is the one that Daniel Craig zoomed around in Casino Royale.

----------


## Grey

Glad you enjoyed your trip!  OC is a beautiful, unique property.

----------


## JEK

Beautiful wedding too!

----------


## amyb

What an absolutely lovely setting! and you caught it!!

----------


## andynap

Nice looking place. The weather is cool in the winter I suppose?

----------


## patcsmith

Gorgeous!

----------


## JEK

> Nice looking place. The weather is cool in the winter I suppose?



Cooler for sure, but still nice.

----------


## Jeanette

Just saw this review; looks like a fabulous place for a long weekend getaway. Is there a nice town or resort area to enjoy meals or would you hibernate at the resort for your long weekend?

The average winter temps are only 5 degrees lower than St. Barth.

----------


## JEK

Lot's of good places to eat and Las Vegas on the Beach is just a shuttle ride away -- Atlantis.

----------


## Grey

We booked our Ocean Club trip for this December.  We are easing back into travelling after the arrival of our baby earlier this year.  Nassau is a relatively quick direct flight from JFK. 

December in the Bahamas can be iffy weather-wise. But we got a great room rate and it still beats being in the chilly NE.

If this goes well we are planning a SBH trip with the baby for February or March.  My husband questions whether bringing her to SBH is a great idea but I can't imagine not taking her with us.

----------


## amyb

Hi Grey-Congrats on the baby. So many posters have traveled with a baby or two that I am sure you will get great helpful tips before you leave. Enjoy it all-her and the trip.
Amy

----------


## Jeanette

Grey,

Congratulations, I did not realize that you had a baby this year. Beautiful! When our daughter was first born, we couldn't imagine going away without her either. That changed after awhile, and we really cherished the trips we made sans children.

I was also looking at rates for a quick get away to the Ocean Club. I noticed the property they have in Los Cabos, Mexico which looks absolutely spectacular. The flight from the East Coast is much longer though and I did not see any direct flights.

----------


## Grey

Amy and Jeanette, thank you for the well wishes.  This forum has a lot of great information, both specific to SBH and to travel generally, and I look forward to getting lots of input in the future on travelling with children.  

If all goes well with our Bahamas trip (and perhaps even if it doesn't) we will be going back to SBH in February.  

I haven't been to the One and Only property in Los Cabos but I've heard it is fantastic.  If you are looking for a quick weekend getaway, I do recommend the Ocean Club. It's a quick flight from the NYC/Philadelphia area.  If you get an early morning flight, you still get to enjoy the majority of your travel day in the Bahamas.

----------

